# Saltwater Fly Fishing Casting Tips



## MackMan (Jul 8, 2012)

Originally posted this in the out of area section, but was asked by a member to post it here. There are some great tips in these videos for new saltwater fly fisherman. Captain Brandon is a Veteran guide and knows his stuff.


----------

